# Hand-feeding pigeons



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

Another one of my (probably) annoying questions. When a pigeon eats from your hand, does it hurt your hand? Like do you feel it pinch you?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why don't you try it and see..lol.. you can feel pressure from the pecks but really they are picking up the grains that are in the hand..not the hand itself. what is the old saying..don't bite the hand that feeds you..


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

they do but i dont mind it. =D


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup the get my fingers sometimes but it doesn't hurt


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Pigeons are not like parrots. There bites are tiny and weak.


----------

